# Teardrop got his UWPCH!!!!!!!!!!!



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

okay so those of you that i talked to knew that at the last ukc weightpull i was mad because Teardrop (i thought) needed 15 more points to get his UWPCH..... well somewhere i miss counted cause i got his cerificate in the mail!!! i also got Cali's UWP... she needed 35 till her championship.. oh and has anyone heard anything about UKC? they were supposed to make their decision already but i havent heard anything... But anyways he is now 
UWPCH/AWP Falin's "Ace" Bam-Bam's Teardrop" :woof::woof::woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOOHOO!! Way to go Teardrop!!! That is awesome.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOOOOOOO Jessie I saw this on FB, this is soooo awesome  CONGRATS  Hugs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Woo hoo for for tear drop and circle m kennels!!!! Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks everybody


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's awesome Jessie!!! I'm so proud of Cali and Teardrop! I haven't heard anything, so I'm hoping they decided to continue with WP so that Roller can compete after some training, since he's now neutered and can get his LP!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Job with the Jessie and congrats to all of you. I hope they continue WP in the UKC. Dosia wants to pull UKC on his LP as well


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Yay, congrats:clap: I'm gonna bring Rayne out there and you can teach her scared butt to pull lol.:roll:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats on the hard work!
thats really exciting!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats to all of you! That is so awesome.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome work! Congrats.I wish the UKC would host a show out here...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

AWESOME!! Congrats!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome news! Congratulations, and way to go Teardrop!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats on your titles. I hope UKC keeps the weight pull, they are suppose to start meeting about it on Friday and have an answer by the end of july


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Missed this one yesterday, somehow. Congratulations!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks everybody. we are proud of them


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya!!! Congrats


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I commented on this on Face Book, and Jessie told me that they (Cali and Teardrop) accomplished this feat at the show we met up at in Greeneville, TN at the beginning of June when Roller tried out pulling after the competition was over. I feel special to have been in attendance to witness this myself and it was so wonderful meeting Jessie and John, and the kids and dogs! 

Jessie, I'm so proud of you, John, Cali and Teardrop! Keep up the great work and I hope to go to another show soon and actually get to participate lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> So, I commented on this on Face Book, and Jessie told me that they (Cali and Teardrop) accomplished this feat at the show we met up at in Greeneville, TN at the beginning of June when Roller tried out pulling after the competition was over. I feel special to have been in attendance to witness this myself and it was so wonderful meeting Jessie and John, and the kids and dogs!
> 
> Jessie, I'm so proud of you, John, Cali and Teardrop! Keep up the great work and I hope to go to another show soon and actually get to participate lol.


i was great to meet you guys and roller  the apba is back under original ownership.. we are havin a meetin in statesville,nc on July 30th... they have alot of shows around here where we are at bev.. they also have a novice class for roller. look up apba on fb and like it and itll keep you updated on shows.. just look for cali...lol... shes their profile pic


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats girl!That is awesome!:clap::woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> i was great to meet you guys and roller  the apba is back under original ownership.. we are havin a meetin in statesville,nc on July 30th... they have alot of shows around here where we are at bev.. they also have a novice class for roller. look up apba on fb and like it and itll keep you updated on shows.. just look for cali...lol... shes their profile pic


Will do Jessie! Congrats again to you guys!


----------

